# Frage zu Boot Equipment?



## Black-Jack (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Wird es eigentlich bei so einem 3.20m Schlauchboot einen Ankerball gebraucht bzw. ist es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben?
z.B. so was
https://www.svb.de/de/signal-ankerball.html

wie und wo wird es überhaupt befestigt? Unter anderem, wofür sollte es gut sein? ich habe doch nicht vor, mitten im Schiffsverkehr zu ankern. Für die Dämmerung gib es eher eine Laterne. 

Und noch eine Frage, auf welche Höhe muss ich eine Rundumleuchte (360°) befestigen? Reicht es, wenn ich sie auf so einer 1 meter Stange auf dem Heckspiegel befestige?

PS: Es handelt sich um ein Boot (vor erst ohne Motor).

danke

mfg. Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Mai 2019)

Ja der Ankerball ist Pflicht und nur so ist erkennbar, ob ein Boot vor Anker liegt. Einen Ankerball gibt es auch zum Aufblasen, und den kannst du überall drantüdeln, egal ob Bootshaken oder Besenstiel, aber auch an der Rundumleuchte auf 1 m Höhe.


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2019)

Ankerball ist auf Binnen nicht vorgeschrieben. Rundumleuchte 1m über Bordhöhe.


----------



## Pokolyt (3. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ankerball ist auf Binnen nicht vorgeschrieben. Rundumleuchte 1m über Bordhöhe.



Richtig. Ankerball und Ankerboje ist Binnen keine Pflicht. Ausnahme, es besteht akute Gefahr durch das ankernde Boot. 

https://www.elwis.de/DE/Schifffahrt...Kapitel-03/Abschnitt-II/03-20/03-20-node.html
https://www.elwis.de/DE/Schifffahrt...Kapitel-03/Abschnitt-II/03-26/03-26-node.html


----------



## Pokolyt (3. Mai 2019)

Die Bezeichnung der Fahrzeuge beim Stillliegen ist in der BinSchStrO im § 3.20 geregelt.

Eine Tagbezeichnung beim Stillliegen gibt es nicht, also muss bzw. darf kein Ankerball gesetzt werden. Die BinSchStrO "kennt" überhaupt keinen Ankerball. 

Nachts ist ein von allen Seiten sichtbares weißes gewöhnliches Licht auf der Fahrwasserseite (zu) führen.

Nur wenn der Anker die Schifffahrt gefährden kann, sind nach § 3.26 weitere Maßnahmen, z.B. ein gelber Döpper (allgemein auch als Ankerboje bezeichnet) vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Mai 2019)

Wow, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Black-Jack (3. Mai 2019)

ok, Das ist schon mal gut, danke euch


----------

